# HARC New Years' / 2009 Season Finale Race at Mike's January 2nd, 2010



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Last race of the season folks! Last chance to score points.....some trophies are still up for grabs!

Thanks to all for a fun season, and looking forward to next year being even better!

Looks like there are going to be 10 or so racers from LA, so this should be a good turnout!

Who's got a new Christmas ride/motor/radio/etc!?!?!?


----------



## aggie4231 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd like to race, but I'm not sure if y'all have a class for the 4x4 short courses yet.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Tell them boys from LA to brings some fresh boudin with them to cook up. That alone will make the race day awesome


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Boudin FTW!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

aggie4231 said:


> I'd like to race, but I'm not sure if y'all have a class for the 4x4 short courses yet.


Only takes 4 to make a class..........I'd bet you're not the only one who got one of those for Christmas!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Only takes 4 to make a class..........I'd bet you're not the only one who got one of those for Christmas!


----------



## slickrick (Dec 4, 2009)

Will Mike's be open on News Years Day for practice?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Yes. I'm going there for practice.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

aggie4231 said:


> I'd like to race, but I'm not sure if y'all have a class for the 4x4 short courses yet.


I'll be running mine..:dance:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Guff, Aggie, and Phil.....that's 3 right there! 

Phil, would you run a class for just 3 entries?


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

New engine, Nova N21R 3 Port. It is awesome to say the least. People are going to be suprised what this little $140 Engine can do. Broke it in last saturday, did some testing with it on sunday. Already getting 9:50 per tank!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Smiley....I thought it was the same thing as the 21BF Limited Edition with a new head?


----------



## jamminD (Oct 31, 2007)

were do u get one,


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

*I'll Race*

I may be able to race my 4x and Bret possibly as well with his. Thats 5 possibly 6?

One question though. Seeing as last Saturday was my first ever race...do I have to be a member of HARC to race or is it just like last weekend?

Chris


----------



## JustinK (Jan 17, 2009)

Smiley said:


> New engine, Nova N21R 3 Port. It is awesome to say the least. People are going to be suprised what this little $140 Engine can do. Broke it in last saturday, did some testing with it on sunday. Already getting 9:50 per tank!


The OS Speed still is working ok?


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Mikes will have some in stock at the end of the week or begining of next week!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

no membership. Just show up and race


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

mmorrow said:


> no membership. Just show up and race


Sweet!

Thanks


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Well there you go! Bring it on 4wd SC Class!!!

Remember all you newer racers, personal transponders are required at Mike's. They usually have 1 or 2 to rent, but those are usually gone rather quickly.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

CV- New, Bigger Cooling Head, Bigger Rear Bearing, and they are using a 5 Port Case for it instead of the older 7 Port Case in the past. This thing rips!

Justin- Yea, Still running awesome, Just wanted a Club Race motor.

Mikes will have them soon, and Victory R/C can get them for you too!


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

If everything workz out I'll have a 4x4 slash tomm. Just enough time to see what she got.....


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Bring it Mike!!!!!!! Come and race with us!!!

BTW, not sure if your work schedule is still the same as it used to be, but after this next race, all the HARC races are starting at 3PM on Saturdays, so that might make it easier for you to attend!


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

3 o clock sweet!!!! I'll be a regular. Just lucked out this weekend and don't have to work .. See everyone there


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

well, as far as new gifts to race....nope...but I did get a Droid and I am anxiously looking for an app to make me faster....no luck though....see you guys Sat!!!


----------



## aggie4231 (Feb 10, 2009)

What time


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

aggie4231 said:


> What time


This sat racing start's at 11am.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Paul you already have the best app to make you faster. 
Go Mugen!!!

BTW the droid is sweet


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

mmorrow said:


> Paul you already have the best app to make you faster.
> Go Mugen!!!
> 
> BTW the droid is sweet


I also got me some , wait for it...wait for it...wait for it...NEW TIRES!!!!!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

lmao! 
what kind? black and round


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

```

```



mmorrow said:


> lmao!
> what kind? black and round


That sounds like the name of a *****. LOLOLOL!!!!! Sorry....couldn't help myself!


----------



## JustinK (Jan 17, 2009)

mmorrow said:


> Paul you already have the best app to make you faster.
> Go Mugen!!!
> 
> BTW the droid is sweet


mark you should try the apps on the iPhone it's like driving an xray


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

B and R tires are Jakes favorite kind.

Justin yea it is like 200 more than the Mugen or the Droid
plus parts


----------



## matrixmike (Oct 7, 2009)

Droid and Mugen FTW.

Both cheaper, and they just work better.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

oh yeah, some XXX rubbers....


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

lol at Paul


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

Is the track open for practice today??? If so how late ?.. Thankz


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

mofreaka said:


> Is the track open for practice today??? If so how late ?.. Thankz


We were there yesterday and the far end before the straightaway and the outer half of the straightaway was MUD SOUP from the rain, but the infield was dry. I think they will let you run until 6 or 6:30

Matt


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

mofreaka said:


> Is the track open for practice today??? If so how late ?.. Thankz


 5pm


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

I will be at the track at about 1 on friday new years day if you want to come out and get some practice!


----------



## Dan Henn (May 21, 2009)

i was at mikes running yesterday, the track is in great shape and the traction is awesome

BFD


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Race day boys...race day.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

We enjoyed hosting this race guys! Thank you for coming out! I saw some really good racing and we all had a blast having you their! We wish everyone a happy new year, and congrats to all the winners!


----------



## aggie4231 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for hosting the race. Made the trip worth it from Corpus. The hyper 10sc was awsome( blue slash body) on yalls track, not to bad for it's maiden voyage. Finally started to get the hang of it in the mains. 

Defiently will race up here again when I have a chance along with Rc Pro.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks to all that came.....nearly 70 entries by the end of the day......good way to go out for the year! 

Aggie......if you're in Corpus, you might be even closer to Vertigo Raceway and The River Track. We're having our first race of the 2010 season and their first big race at Vertigo on the 23rd. You should come check it out with us.


----------



## aggie4231 (Feb 10, 2009)

Will the results be posted anywhere? I like to keep a log of my races to track my progress.

CV: I've been to the rivertrack and enjoyed it, haven't been to vertigo yet. My sister lives off of Westpark, and my friends live in Spring.


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

Big Phil said:


> This sat racing start's at 11am.


Guess Phil isn't big enough, cause I sure didn't see this post before. Looks like I need to look and read more before next time.

Had a blast Saterday for sure, even though my radio decided to bite the farm. Phil thanks for the use of your radio. Mark hope you got your truck figured out.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Truggy worked out fine. Put a new motor in it and it won for the 1st time. Colby had a servo go out during the main to make it easy on me.

Congrats to the exp buggy drivers
Smiley 1st
Colby 2nd
Sutton 3rd

sportsman
Jason 1st
Larry 2nd
Willy 3rd


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Holy cow it was cold!

I had a blast as usual though. The new 4x4 Slash is a handful...it needs..umm..help. Seems like a good topic for a new thread! My night didn't go well, seemed that I kept getting manhandled all night.
GUYS, YOU CANNOT DRIVE THROUGH OR OVER THE TRUCK IN FRONT OF YOU. If you qualified 3rd that means the guy in front of you qualified 2nd. That doesn't give you free reign to take him out in the first turn.

Ok, rant off now.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I had to leave early so I didn't get the results from Phil, but I'll be getting them from him early next week to have the final points tallied.


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

Guffinator said:


> Holy cow it was cold!
> 
> I had a blast as usual though. The new 4x4 Slash is a handful...it needs..umm..help. Seems like a good topic for a new thread! My night didn't go well, seemed that I kept getting manhandled all night.
> GUYS, YOU CANNOT DRIVE THROUGH OR OVER THE TRUCK IN FRONT OF YOU. If you qualified 3rd that means the guy in front of you qualified 2nd. That doesn't give you free reign to take him out in the first turn.
> ...


Guff,

I talked to Bret, it wasn't intentional. Your talking about someone who was racing for the first time EVER! You know how you felt the first time you raced...race jitters. If your talking about about a seasoned racer and an intentional punt, thats wrong, but that was not the case Saturday.

My first race the Saturday before last I got punted first corner also. I was slow off the tone and the guy behind me had the holeshot, went inside of me on the first corner, bumped the back and I spun because I wasn't expecting it. Leason learned, I made sure to holeshot the tone on the next race and never saw him.

On the bright side, this class is going to be super fun and I'm really excited for the next race!

Chris


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

JammInChris said:


> Guff,
> 
> I talked to Bret, it wasn't intentional. Your talking about someone who was racing for the first time EVER! You know how you felt the first time you raced...race jitters. If your talking about about a seasoned racer and an intentional punt, thats wrong, but that was not the case Saturday.
> 
> ...


It happens, I certainly don't hold a grudge over racing toy cars. It's something that has to be mentioned though in order for folks to learn.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

lol i can get hot headed too, even with my friends. Its racing we like to bark.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> It happens, I certainly don't hold a grudge over racing toy cars. It's something that has to be mentioned though in order for folks to learn.


Yup!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Guffinator said:


> It happens, I certainly don't hold a grudge over racing toy cars. It's something that has to be mentioned though in order for folks to learn.


Someone needs to give guff rep points for this post it won't let me..


----------



## Bret SCRT 10 (Jan 8, 2010)

Guffinator said:


> Holy cow it was cold!
> 
> I had a blast as usual though. The new 4x4 Slash is a handful...it needs..umm..help. Seems like a good topic for a new thread! My night didn't go well, seemed that I kept getting manhandled all night.
> GUYS, YOU CANNOT DRIVE THROUGH OR OVER THE TRUCK IN FRONT OF YOU. If you qualified 3rd that means the guy in front of you qualified 2nd. That doesn't give you free reign to take him out in the first turn.
> ...


Hey Guff - I know we have PM'd back and forth but I can finally post now since I just registered and I wanted to post an open apology. Again - It was not intential, it was my first race ever and I was a bit jumpy. I was just trying to get a good holeshot and I got tangled up with you...sorry.

Hey Phil - Do you have the lap times or are they posted somewhere from the SC 4x4 A main race this last Saturday?

Bret


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

No biggie Bret, thanks for the apology.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Guffinator said:


> No biggie Bret, thanks for the apology.


It wasn't Bret, It was me 

matt


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

I am going to hit you next time Guff just so i can apologies on this thread ;-0


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

nelson6500 said:


> It wasn't Bret, It was me
> 
> matt


It was me! It was me!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Snowmonkey said:


> I am going to hit you next time Guff just so i can apologies on this thread ;-0


You can't even spell it, how are you going to do it?


----------

